# Banded Bird Dies



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, Jones got an early Christmas present this year. He shot a banded goose in Nodak on Saturday. It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside just knowing that they are out there. Cheers. 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

WUU WUUUUU!!! Ata boy Jonser!!!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

The celebration has begun. Congrats


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats on the bling


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks Guys! It was a real shock when our bird boy, Dockter, retrieved the bird for us. The kid is a bit of a prankster and I thought he was just being full of **** like he normally is. Kind of weird too, we were just talking about NoDak goose bands on opener with Mav.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

nicely done.

ps....porkchop did you get that 2 banded corn fed canada from the zoo last weekend?? I had him eaten right out of my hand one day.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Not yet but I have not given up hope. Stoeger put a Flagman band on one of my honks but my wife warned me. She always has my back other wise I would have $hit myself!!

Congrats Jones!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How much did you get for it on Ebay?

Just kidding buddy....congrats!


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Last time I saw your laynard you had enough bands Matt  Nice work!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sweet! How many bands have you guys gotten?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Here's a pic...









First one of the year for me.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug Panchot also shot a band this weekend.We were going to let a loner land and take a bigger group that were coming in behind.The bird was 10 feet in front of my blind backpedeling,getting ready to land and I seen silver on the goose's left leg and yelled "band".Doug and I shot at exactly the same time and dropped it between us.Upon further investigation I found that Doug made the killing shot,and being the good guy that I am,I gave the band to him.Maybe next time I will shoot first and yell band later(just kidding Doug :wink: ).


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Mallard, talk about your all-time back fires! Way to be a team paya though.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug is a great guy to hunt with, and it just wouldnt feel right if I kept the band knowing he killed it.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats Jones :beer:

Few boys in our crew Joined the Club


----------

